# new to archerytalk



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome aboard it is about Archers helping archers. You'll find lots of valuable information here and I have never seen a question unanswered. Post a question and I guarantee you'll get an answer or comments worthwhile.


----------



## AmandaJ13 (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard amanda.We hope you have fun here at AT.You might try the young archers forum to your liking.


----------



## Ausie (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard from down under
Peter


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

No doubt...welcome to AT!!! Do you shoot much?


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

AT is my latest all-consuming addiction! I wish it would warm up, and get light sooner so I can get outside instead of firing up this stinkin computer.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Welcome!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Amanda. I hope you have fun here.


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the boards. We hope you have as much fun as we all are having and dont be shy. What kind of setup are ya shooting?


Steve


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

A place where you can get an answer to just about anything!


----------



## Rangerhgm (Jan 19, 2006)

wlecome aboard Amanda...I'm just getting back into archery after many years off and I have learned so much in the past couple of months.....don't be shy about asking.....there are some true experts on here and are more than willing to help.


----------



## camocases (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm new as well.....welcome!


----------

